# Sc.hardwickei 2011



## Steven (Nov 13, 2010)

Allready working for 2011,

This is the 3th male allready she succesfully took a spermweb from,
she's such a ##### 

The morning after in "spoons position"


----------



## micheldied (Nov 13, 2010)

Soon, the hobby will be over run with these.
Good job!!! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 13, 2010)

Steven said:


> The morning after in "spoons position"



  Funny stuff.  I wish you luck. 



micheldied said:


> Soon, the hobby will be over run with these.
> Good job!!! :clap:


I hope so.  I need some more.


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2010)

micheldied said:


> Soon, the hobby will be over run with these.
> Good job!!! :clap:


Maybe a few years, but as far i'm aware only 4 people had a clutch this year,
i still encourage to breed these as imports will soon stop and all present adult specimen won't stay alive for ever 
hopefully i can also get a second generation soon with the pedelings of this summer.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 13, 2010)

Steven said:


> Maybe a few years, but as far i'm aware only 4 people had a clutch this year,
> i still encourage to breed these as imports will soon stop and all present adult specimen won't stay alive for ever
> hopefully i can also get a second generation soon with the pedelings of this summer.


Good luck to you!
I'm sure with time to come, all those pedelings from those clutches will be having those of their own.


----------



## Canth (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice! I definitely plan to breed the ones I have as soon as they're able to  I don't think we'll have a problem establishing these in the hobby without WC imports. 

I wish you luck with this future clutch!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 13, 2010)

lol, hey that's nice to see Steven!  It would be hard to "overkill" with breeding them.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 13, 2010)

Good job Steven keep it up !!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 13, 2010)

Had an ex-girlfriend like that once

Shucks, I was hoping for some discernible difference between male/female when pictured next to one another, even by body thickness but physically they appear to be identical.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 13, 2010)

They are sooo gorgeous. I've almost left the Myriapod hobby but these...are welcome regardless of my womans thoughts. I will buy slings from you if you let me.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 13, 2010)

My guess is that the male is on top .....in the photo haha


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 14, 2010)

I noticed the black segments differ near the top of the head for both specimens.  Is that common and can it be used as an indicator for anything?  The top one also has 8 colored segments while the bottom one has 9.


----------



## Canth (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think it really means much..but I could be wrong. I have one that has the same pattern as the top specimen and one with the same pattern as the bottom, however the first segment is only half black.


----------



## Steven (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, colors mean nothing, i had clutches with pedelings that showed
8, 8.25, 8.50, 8.75, 9 black segments.

the male is at the bottom btw :razz:,
another proof tickness, lenght also don't mean much in sexing pedes by outer appereance


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 15, 2010)

hey steven, I think in colouration of hardwickei, there is one steady point: segments 7 and 8 are yellow-orange, but never black! can you check this in your specimen?


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Christian, yes correct, haven't seen a single one with differences on segment 7 and 8,...
There's also a blackheaded hardwickei colorform btw,
but haven't seen that one alive in the hobby,... only dead.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 15, 2010)

yes, I know and I have one harwickei with "black eyes"... I will post a pic later!


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 15, 2010)

@steven&Christian: Be sure to post some pics of those, would be realy cool to see the different forms. Are they just random variations, as e.g. specimens with abberant bading, or ar they stabel subpopulations? And do they fit the key for hardwickei perfectly?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 23, 2010)

Hallooo!  I remember seeing a pic of one with a black head also, I remember somebody took a pic of it in a plastic bucket, a long time ago though.  I came across this one that has stronger black banding than in other pics I've seen.  I kind of like the ones with the black tips on the terminals though, if I were picky lol.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MsukbYO6P8I/SRKhfX5gn8I/AAAAAAAAANA/js73Sa4lL68/s1600-h/Centipede-1.jpg


----------



## Canth (Nov 23, 2010)

krabbelspinne said:


> yes, I know and I have one harwickei with "black eyes"... I will post a pic later!


Black eyes? Don't they all have black eyes?


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 23, 2010)

yes, but mine also has black eye shadow!!! :}


----------



## Steven (Nov 23, 2010)

JanPhilip said:


> @steven&Christian: Be sure to post some pics of those, would be realy cool to see the different forms. Are they just random variations, as e.g. specimens with abberant bading, or ar they stabel subpopulations? And do they fit the key for hardwickei perfectly?


i had 1 black headed hardwickei shipped to me,...
but it was DOA , so sorry no pictures,... 

There was 1 live specimen of a black head hardwickei at a Belgian Reptile zoo (Serpentarium*) for several years,... but that one died 2 year ago after aprox. 5 years orso, only seen it once over there.

http://www.serpentarium.be/details.asp?language=nl&productID=501847
http://blobs.shoppay.be/products/595-8124541102008619-scolopendra%20hardwickei%201-%20reuzeduizendpoot.jpg

(never mind the wrong title (Sc.gigantea),... i've mentioned it to the owner, but he's more a reptile guy and not that fund of maintaining the website)

*anyone who ever visits the Belgian coast, Serpentarium in Blankenberge is surely worth a visit !  



Back on topic:

all my 3 females have been succesfully mated for the next year,...
male has done a good job spinning all his webs


----------



## Canth (Nov 23, 2010)

krabbelspinne said:


> yes, but mine also has black eye shadow!!! :}


Ohhh! I'm anxious to see!

Edit: Do you think it's possible that a black headed S. hardwickei could be born from an orange headed mother?


----------

